# Future ex-Landlubber



## MKraus64 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi All,

My name is Mike and I am finally ready to realize me dream of sailing. At 52 I know I am late to the party but better late than never right? My son and I are planning a week long sailing vacation/lessons in Florida this spring. If all goes well, and I don't get too seasick, I'll head back up to NY to look for my first boat (25'-32'?). I love being on the water and in it. My biggest fear and what kept me away until now was getting seasick. As a kid I would do a lot of fishing around Long Island but the only time I got sick was when we would go out near Block Island to fish for cod. Any pointers on boats, local clubs, seasick remedies:wink would be greatly appreciated. Long term goals are to retire and have a boat in a warmer climate to sail out my golden years.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

You do adapt to motion and over time you will not be... or become less susceptible to motion sickness. Of course a more stable boat helps...that usually means heavier... and avoid sloppy seas... and beating if you can.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Of the hundreds of people I've sailed with, very few have not gotten over their seasickness. Often just putting someone on the helm can solve the problem, realizing that they are in control and not the ocean seems to do the trick.
From these experiences I've come to the conclusion that most people get seasick because they are uncomfortable in the new environment, not from actual motion sickness. It's amazing how swiftly some get sick when the land dips below the horizon astern.
As captain, I doubt that you will have the problem, except possibly in extreme conditions where you feel you are outside your depth.
As an extreme example, my friend Jerry, who sailed many miles with us in the SoPac and went on to sail with the Greenpeace organization back in the 70's, would ask someone to take the helm momentarily while he fed the fish. If on watch alone, he had his bucket. His love of sailing so outweighed his discomfort from seasickness that he would not allow it to incapacitate him at all.
Put these thoughts of seasickness out of your mind. Your apprehension may well bring on the very thing you fear. Deal with it IF it comes up but don't dwell on it.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I got seasick as a kid but only once as an adult and that was an extreme circumstance. Someone, who was obviously a Dr. posted a timeline of the bodies development and its changing susceptibility to seasickness, that was very informing.

It is possible you may no longer suffer from sea sickness. If so just deal with it and hope it's not too bad. Ginger products and Bonine are remedies.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet. Whatever you do, if you get prescribed medication for seasickness, don't wait until you get ON the boat to take it and then find out you have an adverse reaction to the medication. Start a couple days or even a week before.


----------



## MKraus64 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the tips and encouragement. I'm excited to get out there and sail now. Too bad winter is on the way. I'll be searching the forums looking for what kind of boat I should buy and every other question that comes up during my studies. I bought 3 books for my upcoming course in April (ASA 101, 103, and 104). I'll spend the cold months learning as much as I can from a book and dreaming about blue water , palm trees and white sandy beaches.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

MKraus64 said:


> ... I'll spend the cold months learning as much as I can from a book and dreaming about blue water , palm trees and white sandy beaches.


Hmmm, should we let you go on or stop you here and let you in on the sailor's secret? 

Which is, it ain't all sunsets and tequila. A lot of it is, but mostly it's fixing stuff, waiting for stuff to break (that's when you sail), and shelling out money. Buying the boat is the easy part.

:boat :


----------



## MKraus64 (Oct 11, 2016)

I know the age old adage about the two best days of owning a boat..The day you buy her and the day you sell her. Oh and I'm more of a bourbon guy.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Check out the nearby Chelsea Yacht Club. They have opportunities to sail on other people's boat which will be give you a quick path to learn what boats may be the right fit for you. I have no affiliation with CYC but have found them to be friendly and welcoming. Other options are available on the Hudson River Boat and Yacht Club Association website.

You sound like you have your head properly screwed on your shoulders. Fifty two is not too late to start.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Yea, Chelsea Yacht Club is a great spot. Nice facilities, but no slips. I am down in Haverstraw but have a house in Beacon where the X and kids live. I am happy down in Haverstraw for now. I got my boat just after I turned 50, but have sailed other people's boats for most of my life. Keep an eye out for the Woody Guthrie with any luck she will be back in the water this spring and they give free sails M-F and is worth it just to get out on the river on Pete Seeger's old boat. She is currently being restored up in Kingson. Lots of boats available in the area, some really cheap. Check to see what might be for sale at Whites and if you find a swing keel you might be able to keep it there but it is very shallow. New Hamburg is also nice but may not have room for a 30 footer, only limited big boat slips. There is also a sailing club down near Verplank (can't think of the name) that you can take any of their fleet out, including some even for overnights. 
.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Yea, Chelsea Yacht Club is a great spot. Nice facilities, but no slips. I am down in Haverstraw but have a house in Beacon where the X and kids live. I am happy down in Haverstraw for now. I got my boat just after I turned 50, but have sailed other people's boats for most of my life. Keep an eye out for the Woody Guthrie with any luck she will be back in the water this spring and they give free sails M-F and is worth it just to get out on the river on Pete Seeger's old boat. She is currently being restored up in Kingston. Lots of boats available in the area, some really cheap. Check to see what might be for sale at Whites and if you find a swing keel you might be able to keep it there but it is very shallow. New Hamburg is also nice but may not have room for a 30 footer, only limited big boat slips. There is also a sailing club down near Verplank (can't think of the name) that you can take any of their fleet out, including some even for overnights. 
.


----------

